# How to store a print head?



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

How can I go about storing a used print head once I take it out of the machine so that it doesn't clog?


----------



## edisback2010 (Feb 12, 2010)

you mean the screen?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Whats important when storing a print-head is first to ensure all the ink is flushed out. Clean the nozzle plate well.
Next thing is to make sure you flush the head with a flushing solution.
Our specially formulated and filtered solution has the correct surface tension to fill all the cavities and conditions the print-head for jetting and can also be used to fill the ink lines during storage and shipping.

Store it in a box and and place into a sealed zip lock bag. Make sure nothing is touching the nozzle plate.


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

would vacuum sealing it help?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

It would help but not necessary if the head is cleaned well and filled with fluid. The most importand part is to make sure head is filled with fluid.
If you are purchasing a new head it will have shipping fluid already in it.


----------



## edisback2010 (Feb 12, 2010)

afan06 said:


> How can I go about storing a used print head once I take it out of the machine so that it doesn't clog?


OPPPSSS, I missunderstood this question....sorry


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

"If the head is cleaned well and filled with fluid." So how do you accomplish this? If you push fluid thru' does some remain in the channel? Or do you pull fluid into the head?
Please explain.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, fluid will remain in the head after you push it through each channel. We also install rubber caps on each channel input spike.

I can PM you the type we use.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I would appreciate that. Please do.
Thanks.


14.02.2010 Belquette, I sent you a loooong PM.


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

I would also like to know. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## kensmith1029 (Apr 26, 2015)

Our shop is running DX5 heads and will be shutting down for a few weeks.

What is the best way to store the heads once all the ink is flushed out?


----------

